# Cinco de Mayo



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Cinco de Mayo is an annual celebration held on May 5. The date is observed to commemorate the Mexican Army's victory over the French Empire at the Battle of Puebla, on May 5, 1862, under the leadership of General Ignacio Zaragoza. The victory of the smaller Mexican force against a larger French force was a boost to morale for the Mexicans.Wikipedia


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Cinco de Mayo is an annual celebration held on May 5. The date is observed to commemorate the Mexican Army's victory over the French Empire at the Battle of Puebla, on May 5, 1862, under the leadership of General Ignacio Zaragoza. The victory of the smaller Mexican force against a larger French force was a boost to morale for the Mexicans.Wikipedia


 MY O/H's birthday.....   but 100 years later


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

​


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

​


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> MY O/H's birthday.....   but 100 years later



 ¡Feliz cumpleaños Chico Hubs.


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (May 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> ​


Wonderful post. I lived along the Mexican border during my High School years and Zaragoza was only three miles away. I love that music.


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2020)

2016
*Cinco De Mayo - Denver, Colorado




*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2020)

Happy Cinco De Mayo! 🌶


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)

In normal times there would be a parade in downtown Houston,  and restaurants/bars  bustling  
...  all is quiet this year.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Wonderful post. I lived along the Mexican border during my High School years and Zaragoza was only three miles away. I love that music.



So glad you like it. I loved Mexico back when I spent 15 days in the Yucatan; the ruins, the food-unlike Tex-Mex but delicious, too. I once went to Tijuana for the day when visiting friends in L.A. years ago. We ate at the famous Caesar's and yes, we all had the famous Caesar Salad. But I can't remember what my entree was. We were all a little drunk.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Queiro no- "Taco Hell"! (I mean Taco Bell)


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)

How Cinco de Mayo Helped Prevent a Confederate Victory in the Civil War (LINK)

"When a small, scrappy Mexican force handed the French army a surprise defeat in 1862, the Confederacy was denied a potential ally."

"Napoleon figured if he could get his hands on Mexico, it could become the first colony in a new French stronghold in North America. Abraham Lincoln was busy fighting the Civil War, so the Americans wouldn’t stand in Napoleon’s way. Even better, with a French puppet government installed in Mexico City, Napoleon could provide guns to the Confederacy in exchange for Southern cotton, a scarce commodity in Europe thanks to Union shipping blockades."


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)




----------



## old medic (May 5, 2020)

Aint it strange a coincident that Cinco de mayo, falls on Taco Tuesday, and cancelled due to a virus named after a Mexican beer


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)

old medic said:


> Aint it strange a coincident that Cinco de mayo, falls on Taco Tuesday, and cancelled due to a virus named after a Mexican beer


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)

Happy Cinco di Mayo!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2020)

Who hasn't defeated France?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*  Happy Cinco de Mayo! * 

​


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

I had taco salad for lunch.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

*Lola Beltran!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Movies about Mexico-

A wonderful  movie; magical
'THE MILAGRO BEANFIELD WAR'
(Freddy Fender has a bit part)


----------



## Pecos (May 5, 2020)

Cucurrucucu Paloma was one of the favorites with the seasonal workers who came from interior Mexico. They would often break into these old songs and they had excellent voices. I will always remember that the fellow who always took the lead on this particular song was a little fellow named "Angel." He came up every year from the mountains and was probably more Indian than Spanish. He had a beautiful voice and was very likeable.

I joined in, but .... you don't want to hear me sing.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

"Like Water For Chocolate"

"Tortilla Soup" (in California)


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Cucurrucucu Paloma was one of the favorites with the seasonal workers who came from interior Mexico. They would often break into these old songs and they had excellent voices. I will always remember that the fellow who always took the lead on this particular song was a little fellow named "Angel." He came up every year from the mountains and was probably more Indian than Spanish. He had a beautiful voice and was very likeable.
> 
> I joined in, but .... you don't want to hear me sing.


I sure do. Especially this song, I love it.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)

De Colores - Las Mañanitas - Alma de Mexico Academy of Music


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2020)

I wasn't in the mood for Mexican food today so instead of celebrating Cinco de Mayo, I celebrated Mayis Besinci at a Turkish restaurant (yay! some restaurants are open!).   

OK, so there isn't any holiday called Mayis Besinci, but I celebrated anyway.  If it kills me, I'll die with a smile on my face.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2020)

@RadishRose What a great thread!  Gracias, Rose for hosting a mucho needed party!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose What a great thread!  Gracias, Rose for hosting a mucho needed party!


De nada, mi amigo, thanks all for participating! Those kids are pretty darn good!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2020)




----------

